# Alternative guide to wiring your PC



## dodger

If like me you don't want to cut off the PC plug which will void your warranty, here is an alternative which is safe to use.

I ordered on of these *USA (2 pin) to UK Converter Plug (ACP) *from this website: EuroNetwork Ltd

Which fits on the PC like this
























so it ends up like this










Next on the 110V extension lead remove the socket end and replace it with a rubber 3 pin socket like the one below.



















Thats it plug it in and away you go, happy detailing without voiding the warranty :thumb:


----------



## xlfive

Nice find matey:thumb:


----------



## alexsix

Good work fella! I'll remeber this post for when I get my PC!


----------



## Dave KG

Thats a good find that, it looks very neat! :thumb:


----------



## MazdaRX8

:wall: :wall: wish i knew this yesterday morning before i made the snip :wall:


----------



## dodger

I do loads of research before i buy anything thats how i found the parts and information needed to make this up.


----------



## MarkE

Not sure I understand - if that adaptor doesn't convert the voltage then you still have to use the 110V transformer and extension lead (as you've shown).

So all you've done is fitted a slightly lighter plug / socket combo than before?



Edit - got my head around it now - my PC came with a UK standard 110V plug on it, not a 2-prong USA one. Oops.


----------



## dodger

Yeah, sorry, just to confirm.........

Yes you still need a step down transformer for 240V to 110V, all the adapter does is convert from US 2 pin to UK 3 pin which then fitted to the 3 pin socket. 
*The converter DOES NOT convert the voltage.*


----------



## Rich

Is the normal plug option not a little less safe for outdoor use than the yellow connectors? I am not to worried if the ground is still damp, but would be worried about anywater around with a normal plug out there.


----------



## dodger

There could be a potential risk, but there is always a risk with water and mains voltage, i am looking into another (better) solution shortly :thumb:


----------



## Detail My Ride

I don't really see the point in making that, as good guide as it is, what difference is it from just using 110v? 

Gaz


----------



## AdamG

13yearoldetailer said:


> I don't really see the point in making that, as good guide as it is, what difference is it from just using 110v?
> 
> Gaz


It doesn't involve opening up the casing of the PC so it is a handy way of doing it.

I wouldn't have a 3 pin UK plug though, I'd be worried about someone else (Family or friend) plugging it into a 240v mains plug.


----------



## dodger

All this guide serves is for people who do not want to open up their PC or remove the 2 pin plug which will void the warranty if it goes wrong. It's as simple as that.


----------



## Detail My Ride

AdamG said:


> It doesn't involve opening up the casing of the PC so it is a handy way of doing it.
> 
> I wouldn't have a 3 pin UK plug though, I'd be worried about someone else (Family or friend) plugging it into a 240v mains plug.


Yeah thats my worry too, or me forgetting!


----------



## L200 Steve

Nice idea:thumb:

Could you not just have fit one of these to the end of the 110V extension?

Link

A bit simpler, and a lot safer in my opinion:thumb:


----------



## dodger

No because it does not fit and it is not keyed like the PC connector

My next idea is to fit one of these or a yellow waterproof one


----------



## dodger

AdamG said:


> It doesn't involve opening up the casing of the PC so it is a handy way of doing it.
> 
> I wouldn't have a 3 pin UK plug though, I'd be worried about someone else (Family or friend) plugging it into a 240v mains plug.


Could spray it yellow or write 110V only


----------



## Chris_4536

dodger said:


> Could spray it yellow or write 110V only


Or just unclip it and keep seperate so that no Flid blows up your PC :thumb:


----------



## hissinsid

Looks tidy and I thought about doing the same when I purchased my PC, but why do you have to open the casing on the PC? I didn't on mine, just cut the American plug off and replaced. Also I thought the warranty on the PC is not valid in Europe anyway?


----------



## KingBoyJ

dodger said:


> No because it does not fit and it is not keyed like the PC connector
> 
> My next idea is to fit one of these or a yellow waterproof one


That's what I've done with mine, having seen an earlier post by Dodger on this :thumb: Plus someone confirmed with Autopia that they'd honour the warranty in the UK but not if the plug had been cut off.

Spotted it on Ebay US & cost about £5 delivered iirc - look like this now:-


----------



## dodger

KingBoyJ said:


> That's what I've done with mine, having seen an earlier post by Dodger on this :thumb: Plus someone confirmed with Autopia that they'd honour the warranty in the UK but not if the plug had been cut off.
> 
> Spotted it on Ebay US & cost about £5 delivered iirc - look like this now:-


Well done mate that's what i wanted to do in the long run but you have beaten me to it.:thumb: Could you sent me the ebay link so i can order one.


----------



## KingBoyJ

dodger said:


> Well done mate that's what i wanted to do in the long run but you have beaten me to it.:thumb: Could you sent me the ebay link so i can order one.


PM sent

And thanks for the inspiration :thumb:


----------



## matty_corsa

hmm this loooks cool so u wire one of these bad boys onto a extension cable and plug her in a off u go? and no cuttin needed? hmm might be my soultion hey kingboyj could you link me one of those connectors please thanks matt


----------



## EddieB

Can you also PM me the link KingBoyJ?

Ta


----------



## matty_corsa

ok well ordered one last night and a extension cable so all i need now is a transformer and im sorted very nice little end for the pc saves cutting wires and seems to be quite a good job :thumb:


----------



## deej

Any chance someone could PM me a link to?


----------



## Breeze_Blue

Hey guys, 

any chance you could pm me the link as well 

thanks.


----------



## dodger

deej said:


> Any chance someone could PM me a link to?





Breeze_Blue said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> any chance you could pm me the link as well
> 
> thanks.


PM's sent :wave:


----------



## Brazo

By all means post the link guys if it will help DW members :thumb:


----------



## KingBoyJ

Guys,

I didn't post a link here because it's something I bought from eBay & I didn't want to splash my eBay details all over the site. I don't actually have any dodgy purchases to hide  but you know how it is & no disrespect intended to DW members here at all. Also, not everyone viewing DW is a registered member so I'd rather choose what info of mine goes into the public domain.

The seller I bought from is







*dinoright* (with the bizarre slogan _*This deal is dino-mite because it's DinoRight! *_- _* *_) though I'm not sure if they have any on at the moment. You can search eBay on the seller name but I've no problem providing the link to the actual item via PM (& have done a few times already) :thumb: 

H2H,

Jonny


----------



## cravensmythe

I contacted dinoright and he says he has not got anymore so I wondered if anyone had found another reasonably priced source for them.

I can see I will still end up cutting the plug off the PC yet!


----------



## dodger

There is a company local to me which sell them i think, was going to talk to them for ordering a couple.


----------



## cravensmythe

Sounds good, if they are reasonably priced could you possible get me one and post it?


----------



## Breeze_Blue

Hi dodger,

If you could find out if the company near you sell them that would be great and possibly arrange delivery if not would it possible to supply contact details via pm so i can go about ordering one 

Thanks.


----------



## EddieB

Dodger - any luck with your local shop? 

Ta Ed


----------



## dodger

sorry chaps forgot all about it  here are the details

Burrows Electrical Wholesale Ltd 
Railway St,
Chelmsford,
Essex
CM1 1QS 
Tel: 01245 357066

http://www.burrowselec.co.uk/


----------



## EddieB

Champion... i'll drop them a mail sometime this week,


----------



## cravensmythe

Well I spotted mini_nigels group buy had come to the point of ordering so I have paid up with him and hopefully should be receiving a shiny new cable soon


----------



## Breeze_Blue

Hi Dodger,

Thanks for the contact of the shop great guys very helpfull and the plug works a treat no cutting of the plug which is excatly what i wanted. i can now have many happy days pcing my car.

Thanks again.


----------



## johnlondonw3

Breeze_Blue said:


> Hi Dodger,
> 
> Thanks for the contact of the shop great guys very helpfull and the plug works a treat no cutting of the plug which is excatly what i wanted. i can now have many happy days pcing my car.
> 
> Thanks again.


How much was it ?

cheers :thumb:


----------



## Breeze_Blue

johnlondonw3 said:


> How much was it ?
> 
> cheers :thumb:


Hi John

You have PM.:thumb:


----------



## 306chris

Breeze_Blue said:


> Hi John
> 
> You have PM.:thumb:


Found one of these if its any use to anyone, shipping is about 5 dollars

http://cgi.ebay.com/15A-125V-straight-blade-ground-connector-Leviton-515-CV_W0QQitemZ160085067630QQihZ006QQcategoryZ109440QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item160085067630


----------



## Craig1980

Does anyone know the part number to order from Burrows? I had phoned earlier on today but I seemed to just confuse the guy by saying what I was looking for.


----------



## stupidmonkfish

can someone PM me the ebay link for the connecter??
Cheers


----------



## dodger

Craig1980 said:


> Does anyone know the part number to order from Burrows? I had phoned earlier on today but I seemed to just confuse the guy by saying what I was looking for.


Part No. PS5269-X.

You can view this item on our website http://www.burrowselec.co.uk/g_e.htm

These are priced at £12.87 each + vat.


----------



## dodger

stupidmonkfish said:


> can someone PM me the ebay link for the connecter??
> Cheers


Which connector are you refering to?


----------



## Breeze_Blue

Hi Craig,

When i ordered one the other week, I just asked for the Pass & Seymour 5269x and they know what i was on about might be worth another try tomorrow.


----------



## Craig1980

Yeah I'm going to call again tomorrow, pc should arrive tomorrow too, cant wait! Picked up 14m extension cable at b&q for £9.99 which seemed good as most places tend to have 10m. On a down side I've not used the car for a few weeks so tonight the battery didnt feel like turning the engine over, quick charge tomorrow hopefully solve that, then I'll need to get a few dents in the paintwork sorted before I pc it, after practise of course.


----------



## Mutton

My Porter Cable arrived yesterday and all I can say is I'm glad I saw this thread before I cut the plug off!! Going to pop over to Chelmsford today to pick up a plug!


----------



## dodger

306chris said:


> Found one of these if its any use to anyone, shipping is about 5 dollars
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/15A-125V-straig...DVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item160085067630


I ordered one of these on Thursday and it arrived today and only cost £3.94 including delivery


----------



## alexsix

dodger said:


> I ordered one of these on Thursday and it arrived today and only cost £3.94 including delivery


Dude, is that what I need to wire on to my 110V extension cable so that I don't have to cut the plug off my PC? Is so I'm going to purchase!


----------



## Breeze_Blue

Hi Alex,

Yes mate that is exactly what you require there is a web address a few page's back of a supplier over here. 

hope this helps.


----------



## alexsix

Breeze_Blue said:


> Hi Alex,
> 
> Yes mate that is exactly what you require there is a web address a few page's back of a supplier over here.
> 
> hope this helps.


I got in touch with the seller over here (Chelmsford) and they want about £18! all in!. Compared to £4 that sounds more like it!


----------



## Kevan

Just ordered my american socket off ebay.com all being delivered for just over £3 incl del.

No cutting, no void warranty, no worries :thumbs:

Thanks for the website links

Kev


----------



## spitfire

I noticed that when ordering the yellow 110v 16A cable that there are two diameters, 1.5mm and 2.5mm. How do you decide what you need?


----------



## globyxl420

'15A 125V straight blade ground connector Leviton 515-CV'
Just orderd one of these £3.18 delivered :doublesho


----------



## PC_BOTT

spitfire said:


> I noticed that when ordering the yellow 110v 16A cable that there are two diameters, 1.5mm and 2.5mm. How do you decide what you need?


1.5mm will be plenty big enough, could run a 3kw heater off this, PC is only 3.7 amps, you could get away with 1.0mm if you wanted, but suggest you use the 1.5mm.


----------



## spitfire

Thanks for that. Lecky's not my thing.


----------



## Beancounter

306chris said:


> Found one of these if its any use to anyone, shipping is about 5 dollars
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/15A-125V-straight-blade-ground-connector-Leviton-515-CV_W0QQitemZ160085067630QQihZ006QQcategoryZ109440QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item160085067630


Great find :thumb: , I ordered one of these last week and it only took three days to deliver.


----------



## Matt306

ive ordered the 1st thing mentioned, and im going to wrap tape around the connection from the plug to the extension to save it from water and losing warranty,Mat


----------



## mk2

globyxl420 said:


> '15A 125V straight blade ground connector Leviton 515-CV'
> Just orderd one of these £3.18 delivered :doublesho


Me too, excellent tip! :thumb:


----------



## alexsix

Beancounter said:


> Great find :thumb: , I ordered one of these last week and it only took three days to deliver.


Right chaps, I've received mine today, only one potential problem though.

When you wire the plug up which wires go into which terminals? I assume Earth goes into the one marked GR (ground), how do you know about the other two though as they are not labeled live/neutral?

Am i being a bit dense here or wot?:speechles


----------



## dodger

Click here



> Two-pin plugs, sockets and extension cords are usually polarized - the smaller pin is the power 'hot' (live) and often brass coloured. The 'low' (neutral) side is the larger white-metal pin.


----------



## alexsix

dodger said:


> Click here


Excellent I'll check mine. Do I Still need to connec t the Earth to the ground terminal?


----------



## Beancounter

alexsix said:


> When you wire the plug up which wires go into which terminals? I assume Earth goes into the one marked GR (ground), how do you know about the other two though as they are not labeled live/neutral?


Try here too. :thumb:


----------



## dodger

alexsix said:


> Excellent I'll check mine. Do I Still need to connec t the Earth to the ground terminal?


you don't need to cos its not needed, but i did just to maintain good practice.


----------



## alexsix

Thanks chaps I now have one PC that is operational!


----------



## Kevan

My socket arrived from the states in less than a week.

Kev


----------



## Maxtor

dodger said:


> If like me you don't want to cut off the PC plug which will void your warranty, here is an alternative which is safe to use.
> 
> I ordered on of these *USA (2 pin) to UK Converter Plug (ACP) *from this website: EuroNetwork Ltd
> 
> Which fits on the PC like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> How do you fit this plug? Does it matter what prong on the pc goes to what side of the plug? I just got my plug today and want to check first.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Beancounter

It should only fit in one way.....as one blade on the plug is wider than the other. :thumb:


----------



## Maxtor

Beancounter said:


> It should only fit in one way.....as one blade on the plug is wider than the other. :thumb:


 

DOH! I had a quick play this morning and did not notice that. Thanks mate:thumb:

Also thanks to all of you who have helped me to get this PC sorted.

I am now up and running. I just need my first victim, errrmm customer  :thumb: :buffer:


----------



## kp 115

*caution*

Sorry for jumping in the middle of this post but the US uses 110-125v & we use 240v can the pc actually handle the voltage different?

I wouldn't like anyone to ruin their new expensive tool.


----------



## MattFletcher

we are all using 110v with our PC's thats why we are buying the 240v to 11v transformers.

the one above with the 3 pin plug, is only to make it easyer to connect with out cutting the plug off. it still 110v through a transformer

240v would kill the pc


----------



## Forbez

I've tried ordering the one from Ebay, (yellow plug) but it wont allow my to purchase it, without working out the Delivary costs which is wont take unless its american! 

Any idea's anyone??


----------



## Beancounter

Just contact the seller for a rate, I found he responded very quickly.

He'll tell you the price, then click and add to basket, when you pay with paypal, adjust the postage according to the price he tells you.


----------



## Forbez

I did contact him, but he advised to use the system on the page, which doesnt seem to work, it also wont allow me to add it to my basket without changing the postage.


----------



## Forbez

And ignore me, looks like my PC was playing up, all ordered now.


----------



## vxrob

So is this as simple as it sounds? You lop off one end of the ext cable, and attach the US socket? I've ordered one anyways, about 4 quid


----------



## dodger

vxrob said:


> So is this as simple as it sounds? You lop off one end of the ext cable, and attach the US socket? I've ordered one anyways, about 4 quid


That is exactly what you need to do


----------



## Milzeh

**



MazdaRX8 said:


> :wall: :wall: wish i knew this yesterday morning before i made the snip :wall:


 Don't worry mate, it's not like you've had your foreskin removed! I think the PC will last you a lifetime if you keep it clean & store it right. Warrenty means nothing to me as I bought it from the USA I'm not gonna bother sending it back anyhows. Enjoy!


----------



## dodger

Once you have a 5-15R type socket like the one here.

Removed the 110V yellow socket and fit the 5-15R type socket.

NOTE: The Larger Pin is the NEUTRAL and the POSTIVE is the Smaller Pin. I connected the earth which isn't used to maintain good practice.



















Now the PC can be connected to the socket.










Hope this helps.


----------



## Bo2007

legendary mate, just ordered mine so should come shortly!


----------



## ShazUK

dodger said:


> NOTE: The Larger Pin is the NEUTRAL and the POSTIVE is the Smaller Pin. I connected the earth which isn't used to maintain good practice.


As above, just done this.

For anyone that needs instructions in black and white:

Yellow/green (Neutral) goes in to the top roundish contact
Blue goes in to the longer slot (bottom left)
Brown goes in to the shorter slot (bottom right)


----------



## releaseyourself

I just used this method!

Perfect job too!


----------



## easytease

dodger said:


> Once you have a 5-15R type socket like the one here.
> 
> Removed the 110V yellow socket and fit the 5-15R type socket.
> 
> NOTE: The Larger Pin is the NEUTRAL and the POSTIVE is the Smaller Pin. I connected the earth which isn't used to maintain good practice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now the PC can be connected to the socket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope this helps.


sory to dig up an oldish thread, but i can seem to find this plug on ebay, well atleast no currant auctions. Anyone able to help?


----------



## Harley

Not quite the same but is what you asked :thumb:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=250026454797&rd=1&rd=1


----------



## Beancounter

easytease said:


> sory to dig up an oldish thread, but i can seem to find this plug on ebay, well atleast no currant auctions. Anyone able to help?


This place have the same ones, could be worth sending them an email to see if they will send it across.

Either that, try sending the original ebay seller a message, he may just be temporarily out of stock as they are an electrical retailers.:thumb:


----------



## Gobbie

*Top Solution!*

I've just rigged up my PC the same as in the pics in Dodgers post (no 81, page 9) and it's a great solution. I wasn't worried about cutting off the original plug or replacing the cable because the reality is that if something went wrong with the PC, it would be far too much hassle to send it back to the US anyway.......making the warranty unimportant to me.

It's a cheap and fast solution. One of the main benefits is that the cable with the PC is much softer and flexible than my 110V cables, so I'm happier with the original cable being against the car rather than the hard yellow stuff. The original cable is long enough for me so as not to worry about the trailing plug, although I have thrown it over my shoulder a couple of times to keep it off the paint when polishing the roof......worked fine for me.

Someone should make that part of this post a sticky.....not the whole thing.


----------



## wfenix

i have done it dodgers way also cost me 3 quid off flea bay and pickup a panel mounted transformer for nothing so i can make my own trans box with 3 pin socket so no hassle and was lucky enough to get it for zero so i saved £50 bucks, thanks dodger warranty not invalid now top tip


----------



## dodger

no problem, glad to help with alternatives


----------



## darms

Leviton 515cv


----------



## dodger

that is the right one mate, but reading the info he doesn't ship to the UK


----------



## darms

......


----------



## steelej

Guys,

Is it possible just to use one of these transformers for the PC, removing the need to remove plugs etc

http://www.maplin.co.uk/module.aspx?ModuleNo=31899&doy=26m6

Sorry if this has been asked before, couldn't see it.

John.


----------



## dodger

I don't think this suitable to run a PC, the power output isn't enough



steelej said:


> Guys,
> 
> Is it possible just to use one of these transformers for the PC, removing the need to remove plugs etc
> 
> http://www.maplin.co.uk/module.aspx?ModuleNo=31899&doy=26m6
> 
> Sorry if this has been asked before, couldn't see it.
> 
> John.


----------



## steelej

Bummer, you don't happen to know the power output the PC requires?

John.


----------



## dodger

Not sure what the power the PC requires, but the majority of people use 750VA transformers



steelej said:


> Bummer, you don't happen to know the power output the PC requires?
> 
> John.


----------



## beggers

750VA, 1kVA or 3kVA. i think 750 being the minimum from what i've read.


----------



## dodger

steelej said:


> Bummer, you don't happen to know the power output the PC requires?
> 
> John.


Looking on the label on the PC it stated

120V @ 3.4A


----------



## Cally

I got one of the yellow plugs of ebay from america, but unsure on how to wire it. Anyone got a tutorial?


----------



## dodger

The Larger Pin is the NEUTRAL and the POSTIVE is the Smaller Pin. I also connected the earth which isn't used but just to maintain good practice.


----------



## beardboy

If i got one of these:
http://www.maplin.co.uk/Module.aspx?ModuleNo=13134&TabID=1&C=SEO&U=SEOsearchPages&doy=search
and one of these:
http://www.euronetwork.co.uk/acatalog/US_Japan_China_to_UK.html

It should do the same job?


----------



## dodger

^^^^ that was the first solution before changing it for the second solution, TBH the second solution is the cheaper and better one.


----------



## beardboy

I'm not fussed about cost, but why is the second solution better?


----------



## Eazy

jus to prevent any family member or friend pluggin the PC straight into the socket by accident i guess


----------



## dodger

Eazy said:


> jus to prevent any family member or friend pluggin the PC straight into the socket by accident i guess


you got it


----------



## beardboy

Ok, fair enough.

Do you know of anywhere in the UK that sells the part i need for method 2 above?

Cheers


----------



## dodger

There is a company here or try ebay, IRC mine cost £4 inc delivery from the USA on ebay.

Burrows Electrical Wholesale Ltd 
Railway St,
Chelmsford,
Essex
CM1 1QS 
Tel: 01245 357066

http://www.burrowselec.co.uk/


----------



## SteveOC

dodger said:


> There is a company here or try ebay, IRC mine cost £4 inc delivery from the USA on ebay.
> 
> Burrows Electrical Wholesale Ltd
> Railway St,
> Chelmsford,
> Essex
> CM1 1QS
> Tel: 01245 357066
> 
> http://www.burrowselec.co.uk/


Somebody on here quoted these folks as wanting £18 delivered for one - don't know if that is true???

In the past, I tried a couple of the suppliers people used previously, and they had none, nor any plans to restock, so I had did some digging over the weekend (again)

There is an active Ebay US auction for 20 of these (was at $20 or maybe $30 when I looked), although the seller stated shipping to US only).

There is an active Ebay US auction for 10 at a BIN of $40 and the seller quotes $28 or $42 for shipping (depending on method) but this is over the customs duty threshold of £18 for duty, and will attract VAT too I think, not a lot but it all adds up.

The problem is, it is hard to find anybody quoting less than $20 shipping on a $3-$5 item, so you either need to buy a batch and sell them on to folks on DW, or pay £10 in postage for just 1 connector. Given the imminent (?) arrival of the 240v UDM, there may not be many people interested in these soon anyway, even if at all now.

If folks on here were able to get them for £4 or less delivered, then I wonder what has changed?

In the end, I actually ordered a few from another seller (not on Ebay) today, and hopefully all being well they'll be here before too long, but I have no idea how long they'll take to get here.

Beardboy, I decided that I didn't want to get into selling / shipping stuff to folks but as I am not too far from Bath, if you still want one when (if) mine arrive, I could maybe arrange to get one to you.

Steve O.


----------



## beardboy

Mate, that sounds like a deal.

Where are you based?

How much are we looking for one?


----------



## Fat Audi 80

Rich said:


> Is the normal plug option not a little less safe for outdoor use than the yellow connectors? I am not to worried if the ground is still damp, but would be worried about anywater around with a normal plug out there.


Precisely. Which is why I have CUT my us plug off and fitted a UK 110v site type that connects to a UK 110v site extension then connects to the UK 3 pin out the back of the transformer back in the garage away from water etc.

I obviously understand this *could* invalidate my warranty but rather that than invalidate myself! 

Cheers,

Steve.


----------



## SteveOC

Fat Audi 80 said:


> Precisely. Which is why I have CUT my us plug off and fitted a UK 110v site type that connects to a UK 110v site extension then connects to the UK 3 pin out the back of the transformer back in the garage away from water etc.
> 
> I obviously understand this *could* invalidate my warranty but rather that than invalidate myself!
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Steve.


I had exactly the same thoughts - then it occurred to me that people in the US must surely be using these safely with the supplied plugs?

As it is, I will probably try it out retaining the supplied US lead and plug, and *maybe* replace the lead and plug when the warranty runs out, but to be honest I avoid using any electrical appliance (vacuum cleaner etc) on wet ground anyway.

If anything, I will probably replace the supplied lead rather than cut the plug off, so there are no connectors at all.

Steve O.

Steve O.


----------



## Fat Audi 80

SteveOC said:


> I had exactly the same thoughts - then it occurred to me that people in the US must surely be using these safely with the supplied plugs?
> 
> As it is, I will probably try it out retaining the supplied US lead and plug, and *maybe* replace the lead and plug when the warranty runs out, but to be honest I avoid using any electrical appliance (vacuum cleaner etc) on wet ground anyway.
> 
> If anything, I will probably replace the supplied lead rather than cut the plug off, so there are no connectors at all.
> 
> Steve O.
> 
> Steve O.


Yes, even better replace the whole lead, if you can do that without it being obvious. Any warranty claim, you can put the original lead back on... :thumb:

Good thinking.


----------



## SteveOC

beardboy said:


> Mate, that sounds like a deal.
> 
> Where are you based?
> 
> How much are we looking for one?


Beardboy: I don't want you to get your too high (LOL)!

I held out for a few weeks on replacing the cable on mine when 'Darms' on here was getting a job lot of these from the US and then it all fell through.
The only reason I still haven't replaced the cable is that I have had no time to do anything due to workload in the interim, so I have had no time to use the PC.

I am not far from Trowbridge and Melksham.
I'll PM you when (if) they arrive as to 'cost', but we are only talking about a few pounds (<£5) at the very most, so if you get impatient to get started, and decide to replace the plug or cable then just go ahead - I know I probably would!:thumb:

Steve O.


----------



## beardboy

I want to get started asap, but don't really want to chop the plug off yet, as i went for the UDM.

I'd rather hold on for a little while, and get one of these really, but if somewhere in the UK crops up, i'll probably go ahead and get one.

Cheers


----------



## Beancounter

Don't know how much this company would want to ship to the UK, but could be worth contacting them. Its also suitable for outdoor use.


----------



## SteveOC

Beancounter said:


> Don't know how much this company would want to ship to the UK, but could be worth contacting them. Its also suitable for outdoor use.


Well here is my take on that.............

I looked at the Wetguard system and another 'locking' system by Leviton.
However, you would need to buy the corresponding plug for that system(Wetguard or 'locking') to make it work as intended (Wetguard uses tongue and groove between the plug/connector apparently), and cut off the supplied plug on the PC. 
If you are going to cut off the supplied plug, and invalidate the warranty, you might as well fit a UK commando plug for £1.50.

Well, to be a little more precise, if you have that Wetguard connector in your link, the supplied plug would 'probably' fit - but other than a slight overlap of the yellow collar, it would be no more waterproof than the other connector when in use, although probably no worse.

I also want to try attaching other US devices to my Leviton connector (once I am sure there are no issues with this), and the plug/adapters on them would not fit into that Wetguard connector, so it isn't suitable for my needs.

Steve O.


----------



## Beancounter

^^^^^
No worries, see what you mean about the collar.

The guy I bought from originally had over 50 of them for sale and was an electrical retailer called Regal Electric Supply I think, it says on his ebay shop to mail him on [email protected] if somethings not listed. Worth a try.


----------



## SteveOC

Beancounter said:


> ^^^^^
> No worries, see what you mean about the collar.
> 
> The guy I bought from originally had over 50 of them for sale and was an electrical retailer called Regal Electric Supply I think, it says on his ebay shop to mail him on [email protected] if somethings not listed. Worth a try.


Thanks for the info, but hopefully mine are already en-route from the US.

I might still look around for something that fits over both the plug and the connector - sure I've seen the sort of thing I have in mind (maybe Maplin), it's for outdoor connections.

Steve O.


----------



## FurioAL

Im having massive difficulty finding one of the female flat blade sockets end plugs... like this one..










There seem to be lots on ebay.com but none that post to the UK.. does anyone have any direct links to either UK companies that sell them, US companies that post them or anywhere else i can get one! Feel free to PM me...

I have emailed the UK company in essex.. but by the sound if it they are expensive...

Any help would be appreciated!

Many thanks,
Alex


----------



## Beancounter

I've not used them but this company seem to have the connector at a reasonable ($1.95) price and ship to the UK for $5.60, so $7.55 in total.


----------



## beardboy

Thanks for the link.

I know nothing of electrics, but is that definately the same, as i'll order one now.

Thanks


----------



## Beancounter

^^^^
Yes, looks exactly the same and by the same manufacturer as the one I bought from the guy off ebay.


----------



## FurioAL

Thanks for the link 

I have just ordered one.. wasn't sure about which postage to select though mind.. i sent it for $5.60 US air mail letter post.. but surely that's too big for a letter? oh well.. they let me select it 

Works out costing £3-4... will let you know how long it takes 

Thanks again
Alex


----------



## beardboy

You got the last one! I can't order one! Doh!


----------



## FurioAL

beardboy said:


> You got the last one! I can't order one! Doh!


Ooops, sorry bud!

If it's any consellation there is a UK retailer that sells them.. i got an email back just after ordering that one..

The link is previously on this thread, but there website is naffy with no prices...

*We have these in stock. Part no. 5269-X. Including VAT and postage these would cost you £15.12 each*


_Click to enlarge_

http://www.burrowselec.co.uk/

Alex


----------



## beardboy

Nice one :thumb:

I've just emailed them asking how to pay, so hopefully will get it before you do :lol:

:thumb:


----------



## FurioAL

beardboy said:


> Nice one :thumb:
> 
> I've just emailed them asking how to pay, so hopefully will get it before you do :lol:
> 
> :thumb:


pfff but mine's yellow :driver:


----------



## beardboy

Ordered and should get it tomorrow as it's being posted 1st class :thumb:

Cheers


----------



## beardboy

Mine came next day and am going to fit it today! :thumb:


----------



## BBcompound

Anyone having trouble getting one of these?

Seems that 'they know' they are in demand and hiking the prices up!! 

Toolsmet out of stock & Burrows wants £28.00!! Ebay - cannot find one, and like many i do not want to remove the plug and void the warranty....

Any links?

BB


----------



## Beancounter

Not that much help for you at the moment, but.......
I've got another one for myself and a couple of spares coming back with a relative who's over in the US at the moment (they found them in a local DIY store), but unfortunatly I won't have them until the end of the month. As soon as I get them in my hand I'll stick a post up in the 'personal sales section' :thumb:.


----------



## BBcompound

Beancounter said:


> Not that much help for you at the moment, but.......
> I've got another one for myself and a couple of spares coming back with a relative who's over in the US at the moment (they found them in a local DIY store), but unfortunatly I won't have them until the end of the month. As soon as I get them in my hand I'll stick a post up in the 'personal sales section' :thumb:.


If you can give me a 'pre-sales' warning pm - mucho appreciato!!!

BB


----------



## Beancounter

BBcompound said:


> If you can give me a 'pre-sales' warning pm - mucho appreciato!!!


No problem


----------



## markymark

I found these which are similar:-
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250129305922&sspagename=ADME:X:RTQ:UK:11

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250121980188


----------



## dodger

markymark said:


> I found these which are similar:-
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250129305922&sspagename=ADME:X:RTQ:UK:11


This one will not fitted the plug on the PC it is the wrong style :thumb:


----------



## markymark

dodger said:


> This one will not fitted the plug on the PC it is the wrong style :thumb:


Ahh ok, thanks for that good job I bought the other one!:thumb:


----------



## Maxtor

http://www.euronetwork.co.uk/acatalog/US_Japan_China_to_UK.html


----------



## beardboy

I got mine from Burrows about 2-3 weeks ago. Was £15.12 when i got it. Email Alan and give him the part no: 5269-X and say you were recommended to him by someone else and were told he's the cheapest place or something. :thumb:


----------



## SteveOC

markymark said:


> I found these which are similar:-
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250129305922&sspagename=ADME:X:RTQ:UK:11
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250121980188


I looked at, and dismissed both of those - see discussion above - because as far as I could tell one won't fit, and the other might but offers no benefit to the cheaper fittings.

Steve O.


----------



## SteveOC

BBcompound said:


> Anyone having trouble getting one of these?
> 
> Seems that 'they know' they are in demand and hiking the prices up!!
> 
> Toolsmet out of stock & Burrows wants £28.00!! Ebay - cannot find one, and like many i do not want to remove the plug and void the warranty....
> 
> Any links?
> 
> BB


How can they justify that price - are their plugs made from solid unobtainium?

Mine finally turned up from the US last week - they are just the standard yellow Leviton plugs.
I have some spares - PM me if you are located near me (West Wiltshire) and want one.

Steve O.


----------



## n1ckt001

Just ordered one from eBay, quite a few available from the seller....
....assuming of course I haven't ordered the wrong one...

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....m=160174295960&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=006


----------



## dodger

n1ckt001 said:


> Just ordered one from eBay, quite a few available from the seller....
> ....assuming of course I haven't ordered the wrong one...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....m=160174295960&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=006


looks to me :thumb: same one as i'm using


----------



## patbhoy

dodger said:


> If like me you don't want to cut off the PC plug which will void your warranty, here is an alternative which is safe to use.
> 
> I ordered on of these *USA (2 pin) to UK Converter Plug (ACP) *from this website: EuroNetwork Ltd
> 
> Which fits on the PC like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so it ends up like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next on the 110V extension lead remove the socket end and replace it with a rubber 3 pin socket like the one below.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats it plug it in and away you go, happy detailing without voiding the warranty :thumb:


Bought one of these but changed my mind about using it, as AdamG pointed out there is always the chance someone will plug it into the mains and its bye bye PC.
Its still here brand new if anyone would like it for £2.50 delivered to cover my charges.
Just PM me, i probably wont get back to you until sunday as i'm going away for the weekend.

Cheers
Pat


----------



## ktlstar

n1ckt001 said:


> Just ordered one from eBay, quite a few available from the seller....
> ....assuming of course I haven't ordered the wrong one...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....m=160174295960&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=006


I'v ordered of this bloke and still not arrived, its been about two weeks!


----------



## dodger

ktlstar said:


> I'v ordered of this bloke and still not arrived, its been about two weeks!


send him an email to see if has been sent or if there any problems sending items from the states at the minute.


----------



## Clemo

ktlstar said:


> I'v ordered of this bloke and still not arrived, its been about two weeks!


I ordered from him as well, took about 2.5 weeks. I emailed him when I was waiting and he said they can take between 1-3 weeks to arrive.

Worth the wait though!


----------



## Ray2k

I haven't read every page in this thread so maybe it's already been done but I got my UDM the other day and have used a US line socket from Maplin (here) and a short length of cable to wire that to a yellow 110v transformer plug from machine mart and it's worked fine.

I had to screw the US plug back together with the UDM plug already in it because there's a wider part on one of the UDM pins but it just about goes together. No cable cut and no risk of plugging it into a 230v socket! And at £1.29 for the US socket and £2 something for the yellow plug it's pretty cheap - both maplin and machine mart had the parts in stock so no postage to pay either.

Hope this helps

Ray


----------



## SamVx

I have a spare one of these if anyone is interested. Drop me a PM 
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....m=310003251949&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=021


----------



## Altern8

nice guide


----------

